# Start script in Terminal via Automator?



## AppleWatcher (Oct 25, 2005)

The problem:

- I have some UNIX-commands which navigate to a certain folder and start a java-application that I'm developing. This application generates output for a while.

Right now, I start this application with UNIX-commands via Automator (Execute script) and I pass the output that the java-application generates to TextEdit.

But, the application generates a lot of output and I also have an application which asks for user *input*. For that reason, I want (Automator) to *open* the Terminal, and then execute my commands (start application) so that I can see the output and enter input *via the Terminal*. 

(I don't want the terminal to execute my commands every time I open a new Terminal-window, as you can set at the preferences).

Is it possible to accomplish this with Automator (and if not, with Applescript)?

Thanks in advance.


----------

